# Onkyo 875 Power cord input



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have an Onkyo 875 I think the 120.F temps may have caused the power cord input to weaken.
I inserted the powercord to the back of the reciever and the screws fell out or striped out allowing the receptical to fall inside the reciever. All was fine until my wife tried to plug in the reciever to the wall by pulling the plug out the back of the unit. 

Now I cannot use my reciever due to the power receptical being inside the unit .
My Plan was to take it back and use the 5 year warrenty one time replacement and get a 3007 since they no longer sell the 875 

But before I try that can I remove the top cover carefully plug the power back in and close it without anyone knowing or voiding the warrenty?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Obviously it also depends how confident you are with electronics when opening any kind of powered device, if you are confident of repairing it yourself then I do not see why not just don't damage any screws...the other option is use the warranty that came with the receiver which tbh is the best one and then either trade it in or sell it privately which is what I would probably do, as the unit is obviously faulty anyway...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It sounds like the screws stripped out that were holding the plastic "male" connector on the back of the unit. They are most likely permanently widened, meaning if you do open it up and push it back there, they might not hold again.

If you are comfortable doing it, it shoudln't be a bad fix, you will just need some slightly larger screws, potentially. Obviously you won't know until you get in there. 

But if you are still in warranty, this is obviously a warranty issue and they should fix it. I wouldn't mention the heat, though  It is at least worth a call and hopefully they will either a) talk you through the fix or b) let you send it back.

Good luck.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks like the screw hole are not striped too bad what has happen is th screw holes both are broke in half , insted of being circles they are half circles .
I purchased an extended warranty 5 year one time replacement from frys you think i can talk them into replacing it with 3007 or will they insist on fixing it also why not mention the heat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Most certainly get it sorted via warranty seeing as you have it and mention that you wanted to upgrade and if there is any deals that can be done, worth a try


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think you might be best off not attempting to repair the damage yourself. Often Manufacturers look for reasons to deny warranty coverage and taking apart the case would certainly be grounds for denial of claim.

Moreover, fixing the IEC Main In is a fairly easy fix for a technician and probably not grounds for replacement I am afraid. 

I am surprised the heat buildup has caused the Power Cable to weaken. Or at least this is the first time I have heard of this happening. Terribly sorry that you have been unable to use your AVR as it is the heart and brain of ones system.

Hopefully, this will be a quick fix. I really think it will be. There should be an Onkyo Authorized Repair Center in your area. This would save you time and money by not having to pay to ship and insure such a heavy Component. 

I hope they do replace your 875, but I really think they will end up fixing it. The good news is that the TX-SR875 is a wonderful unit and is the only series that was made in Japan. To me, the biggest advantage to the 007 Series is the dual subwoofer outputs and ethernet firmware upgrades. Otherwise, there is not anything groundbreaking you are losing with the 875.

Or to put it another way, I have felt no real reason to upgrade from my TX-SR875. I am personally waiting for HDMI 1.4 to make any major upgrades to my electronics. While the Height and Presence Channels are neat, with the Speakers I use it is not practical.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Onkyo 3007*

Ha, just went to frys and traded in my 875 for a new 3007 since I only paid 900 for the 875 now was the perfect time to use the warranty the 3007 was 899 and they switched it out with no problems , I thought they would also give mr 100 credit but they did not. and I wanted to wait till next year when the 3008 goes on sale . but thats not garunteed . anyway I think I got a good deal by skipping the 876 and going to 3007 for only 125.00 warranty cost. and I dont need 3d and audio return hdmi .until I get a new tv ,new blueray ,and free money.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Looks like you got a result then :T


----------

